# Blueberry Buckle



## herkysprings (Jul 3, 2009)

From the TV Show Good Eats:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/a...ipe/index.html

I replaced the ground ginger with 1 lemon's worth of of zest mixed in with the egg / sugar part. Partly because I didn't want to buy ground ginger for that, also cuz I like the lemon taste. I also used vanilla sugar.

I'll try to post a picture, the last batch I made just disappeared...

:D


----------

